# Australia or Canada - Best country to immigrate?



## nowhere

Hello,
Australia or Canada, which is a best country to immigrate to ? taking into account Job opportunity for IT, free medicare, living cost, children s free schooling, and above all friendly people to socialize with. 

Kindly give ur inputs, particularly from people already living in those countries.


----------



## nowhere

there are so many views,but no replies yet..

did i ask something wrong?  

i still haven't made my mind, so please give your valuable suggestions..:focus::focus:


----------



## CDN2012

If you do a search you will find that this topic has been discussed many many times recently.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## canadian citizen

As a Canadian, I have to correct some of your ideas, about how we live in Canada.

FIRST, there is NO free health care, in Canada. WE ALL PAY for it, through our income and sales taxes, and the same goes for SCHOOLING, for chlidren. People who own
homes pay property taxes, that support the operation of the city or town, and the schools in that locality. Part of the rents that tennants pay each month, are forwarded by their land lord, to pay school taxes. 

Did you really think that teachers and Doctors in Canada would work for FREE. Or that the school buildings and hospitals rise magically from the ground, at no cost. Of course, NOT. 

Canada is great place to live, BUT it is a lot more expensive than India is. By a large margin. On the other hand, we have a much better standard of living, and education for all of our people. 

Make your choice with more actual information, please. Be informed.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## jacq1101

Ok so I am an Australian living in Canada. What I say below is just my opinion.....
Education
I feel the education system is better in Australia than in Canada...not that it isn't good in Canada, I just think that if I compare what my kids were learning in Australia, it was a little higher standard.
Health
Both countries have "free" healthcare paid for via taxes etc. in Australia you also pay a Medicare levy when you do your tax but how much you pay depends on your income. Also, in both countries there are many health services that are not publically funded so in both countries you will most likely need to "top up" your health benefits with medical insurance. But if you are on a low income, you might get a few more services. But generally a basic doctor's visit you don't have to pay for.
Cost of living.
About the same but depends where you live in each country.
At the moment, there might be better employment opportunities in Canada
Weather
Really, Australia wins this hands down. I mean, snow is nice and pretty but after 5 months of it, you get a bit sick of it. 
People
Depends where you go but Canadians are very friendly. Australians are too but I think Aussies whinge a bit more.

Immigration from Asia is perhaps more prevalent in Australia at this time and it has a more "multicultural" feel about it but as I am living in rural Saskatchewan I may not know what it is like in a bigger city in Canada.
In short, both are good decent countries so whatever you decide, it will probably be positive.


----------

